

Estonia Uses the Euro, and the Economy is Booming - adventureful
http://www.cnbc.com/id/47691090

======
relix
It seems every other week there's an article about Estonia on HN. Could be
observational bias since I've moved here, but it seems Estonia is doing great
tech-wise.

